# Cool Rollfast Exercise Bike Prewar?



## Jay81 (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like it could possibly be prewar, skiptooth chain, lucky 7 seat post and prewar-looking stem. 
$74.99 starting bid / $99.99 BIN

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172583894364


----------

